# Barbera



## Rocco (May 21, 2015)

Anyone ever made Barbera? Thinking of mixing it w Cab Sav


----------



## sdelli (May 21, 2015)

Yes... I made some from California frozen must... It is about a year and a half old now. I bottled it last month. Before I bottled it I played with a blend of Cab... Then tried som Petit Verdot.... 5% then 10%...... Neither one enhanced it's taste value in my opinion so I left it alone.


----------



## Rocco (May 21, 2015)

sdelli said:


> Yes... I made some from California frozen must... It is about a year and a half old now. I bottled it last month. Before I bottled it I played with a blend of Cab... Then tried som Petit Verdot.... 5% then 10%...... Neither one enhanced it's taste value in my opinion so I left it alone.




What were your acid levels? I love Barbera and have access to the grapes, but I'm 
worried my novice skills won't be able to handle the acidity. I'm not sure I'm up to all of this.

https://winemakermag.com/1253-barbera


----------



## sdelli (May 22, 2015)

At the time of fermentation. SG=1.10 PH=3.56 AND TA=11.0
I fermented with BM4X4 yeast. It spent 96 days in a 23 liter barrel that was 1 1/2 years old.
A year later it was PH=3.65 TA=7.2
I bottled it after 15 months. 
Drank only 1 bottle since I bottled it in April. I am letting it sit for awhile. It tastes fine.... Just a different wine for dinner.
I primarily make wine from grapes.... My two cents is let the grapes become the wine they are suppose to be... 
Don't let the process get you wound up in a maze of chemist scenarios.... Chemistry is definitely a very good thing
in making wine today... Just don't let it get the best of the grapes personality.


----------



## JohnT (May 27, 2015)

sdelli said:


> At the time of fermentation. SG=1.10 PH=3.56 AND *TA=11.0*


 
Is that 11.0 a measure of grams per liter? if so, that TA reading can't possibly be correct. Your sugar at 1.10 (or 23.8 brix) suggests that the TA should not be much, much lower. Your PH also suggests that the TA should be lower.

Again, if that is a measure in GPL, I would deep six your chems and purchase new ones.


----------



## Rocco (May 27, 2015)

Barbera is known for high acidity


----------



## JohnT (May 27, 2015)

Rocco said:


> Barbera is known for high acidity


 

Yes, but 11.0 grams per liter is impossibly high...


----------



## heatherd (May 27, 2015)

Rocco, I think you should go for it!!

All you would need to do is test the pH. Even if what you have access to is test strips, you can get an idea of the acid level. Then add tartaric acid if needed.

Heather


----------



## sdelli (Jun 1, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Is that 11.0 a measure of grams per liter? if so, that TA reading can't possibly be correct. Your sugar at 1.10 (or 23.8 brix) suggests that the TA should not be much, much lower. Your PH also suggests that the TA should be lower.
> 
> Again, if that is a measure in GPL, I would deep six your chems and purchase new ones.




That is why I do not put a lot of value on testing ph and ta before fermentation.... I only add some tartaric acid to the grapes I know year after year come in finishing with a higher ph... Like my Cabs.... The TA on this one was high... So high it probably threw the Vinmetrica for a loop a little.... Either way... It started high! Like I said before... Do not get so caught up in the chemistry you do not let the grapes become their own! Unless of course you are starting with low to average fruit.


----------

